# Intersesting article on MN DNR study of twirlies



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Check it out


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I think older ducks get used to them & even shy from them - But they will always hurt young ducks.

Sorry but I would vote to ban them - It just helps the shooters kill more. No need to know or learn anything. & appreciate the birds you do get. Just pay $100 & stick it in the ground & shoot a limit :roll:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

From the details provided in the story, this study has an interesting twist to get rid of some problems in previous studies : allow 4 limits. Hunters might still try harder in the "on" condition because they believe the spinners work, but they now have more incentive to try harder in the "off" condition. Neat idea.

M.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

One thing to consider....spinners or robo's do give skybusters a cleaner kill. :lol:


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Fetch, I have to disagree with you on this one. Shooting a limit is not an issue. If someone cannot shoot a limit of ducks in ND, they just plain don't want to very bad. I see several good things about spinning wing decoys. First we have to realize that although there are exceptional wing shots out there, the sad truth is that most people are not as proficient of a shooter as they should be, and waterfowl crippling rates are high. I know I have witnessed people shooting a box of shells or more to obtain a limit of ducks. Now, if I was a betting man I would say that the rest of the shots were not complete misses. The other thing people have problems with is waterfowl ID. I have seen so many people with ducks in the bag and they had no idea what they were. There is no helping these people, but there are a lot of people who shoot at a range where they cannot adequately ID the birds. The good things I see it the fact that if people without good calling skills can bring in the ducks a little closer to be able to identify them, pick out drakes, and kill them dead with less crippling we will all be ahead in the long run. It really doesn't matter if someone takes 30 minutes to shoot 6 ducks or 4 hours, they have to stop at 6 legally. If they can get their 6 in the bag with less shots spent, they will ultimately wound less birds. (Which is another reason people should hunt with a dog, but that is another discussion)


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Muzzy,

I think one of your premises is wrong - most folks don't shoot a limit of ducks - even here in ND. The yearly average is only like 2 days limit. So motos could affect the total take - needs study.

Regardless, I agree that it could reduce total mortality, even if the bag is increased (fewer losses).

M.
[/i]


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

I placed a post on the duck hunting page regarding spinners.

Did we kill more mallards - not so sure. Usually good calling keeps the birds coming in. Our ratio of mallards to other species was about the same.

Did we get MORE closer shots at other duck species ? Yes we certainly had many more flocks of grays and wigeon right on the deck. Singles and pairs will always readily decoy - large flocks of birds (10 to 30) are often more difficult to get to commit. Not with a spinner.

Need to agree with Muzzy. With two boys sitting in our spread, having more ducks hanging at 20 yards or less gave them more opportunity to knock down ducks hard. Trying to hit ducks moving by fast at 30 - 50 yards is more difficult for most hunters and likely results in more crippled birds.

If its banned. Fine. Until then I will keep playing with it.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

MRN, I have always wondered how accurate that harvest data is. The people that I know who are serious duck hunters certainly shoot their limits when they go out. I think most hardcore duck hunters do as it is pretty hard not to shoot a limit of ducks in ND if you want to. I think there are people who purchase a hunting license and shoot a couple of ducks in their favorite jumping place and that is it. I am acquainted with quite a few waterfowlers and the ones who truly live and breathe it shoot way more than two limits of ducks a year. I don't believe that someone who shoots a couple of ducks a year by jumping a slough would buy a spinning wing decoy anyway.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

2 limits a season?! Dang i must be doing some damage down here then. I've limited at least 10 times already this season..... Without a spinner....... but i just bought one yesterday. I was impressed at how much closer the birds were. We went from shooting 45 - 50 yarders to 10-30 yarders. It was/is awesome.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Spinners are the real deal. I find it hard to hear people who say they don't work? If you know what you're doing, the spinner is nothing but a closer. We worked nothing but mallards all weekend, with a few other species. 90% of the ducks were within 15 yards of the robo when we pulled up. The size of the flock didn't matter, whether it be 10 or 300, they all came in the same. I don't think we necessarily need them, but on days with no wind, it's great to predict the landing zone...and get closer, cleaner kills.

:thumb:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I don't see anything wrong with the spinner. All it does is get the ducks closer to the decs for a closer kill. As long as you are following bag limits, I don't see a problem with a tool that gets ducks closer for a better shot and better ID. As I recall the ND GNF came out in support of these tools.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

In my experience spinners work, however there is days that you are better off not using them.

This Sunday I will be participating in the mentioned study. I will post my results.


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

I tried my robo duck for the first time-this past weekend and the results were great. However, I agree with some on this site message board that I don't think it drew in more ducks-as we had many fly by-but the ones that came in-especially in small groups-dove in  I was happy as we shot more ducks at close range-they came right down! Didn't flutter off to the next pond! I was very impressed! I set up about 9 dozen goose decoys and then set the robo duck and a 1/2 dozen duck decoys about 40 yards off to the side of the main spread and it worked well. Two guys said the robo ducks were a crock of #@*?, and didn't sit by me-but after about 45 minutes of being left high and dry on the other side of the spread-they dug in closer to the robo :eyeroll: Now, they are on their way to the store :sniper:


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

We had lower then anticipated success with the spinners on and off. We shot 1 gadwell with the spinner off and 2 mallards with it on. The main problem was the amount of shooting and skybusting from other parties. Never had enough time to get them all the way in.

The study takes place for a maximum of 3 and 1/2 hours. After I brought the observer back to the landing we kept hunting. We then got our limits of mallards and geese within a hour without any spinners. The main reason was that most of the skybusters had left.

This study in my opinion is very fair and will determine how much more effective they really are.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Spinner supporters, just be ready for lower bag limits as spinners become more prevalent and technology improves them even more, because there's no doubt that the harvest rate is going up because of them. Granted a good caller and hunter will get their birds either way, but with the spinners any guy that drops a 150 bucks will bag 4 mallards on a day when without he?d bag a couple teal or gadwall.


----------

